# severe cramps



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

does anybody else get really severe cramps with their period? i'm on the high side for testosterone, but apparently not high enough that doctors want to help. i'm also under 18, (im almost 17), so i'm told it'll "balance itself" out. my period is usually 2+ weeks later than the last. i had my period since 9-10. i have severe constipation ibs + incomplete evacuation. it feels like the #### is pushing against the uterus. its hard dealing with ibs on a daily basis, this added extra pain.


----------



## pstoned486 (Mar 5, 2008)

when did your constipation problem start, if you don't mind me asking?OxyPowder will CURE your constipation, but (at least for me), female issues rule my life and unfortunately leave me treating a myriad of symptoms.The [trapped] gas/flatulence I now deal with 25+ days each month ruins my life and is very painful... but better than the constipation, for me at least.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

constipation started at age 14 after i ran after a bus to school and got an upset stomach. held it in for about an hour or more then got sick for a whole week. diarrhea felt incomplete even then. i went to get antibiotics and it slowly turned to full blown constipation. i use oxy powder. it's not a cure for me.


----------



## pstoned486 (Mar 5, 2008)

postmortem said:


> constipation started at age 14 after i ran after a bus to school and got an upset stomach. held it in for about an hour or more then got sick for a whole week. diarrhea felt incomplete even then. i went to get antibiotics and it slowly turned to full blown constipation. i use oxy powder. it's not a cure for me.


i'll be willing to bet your not using enough... (although liquid, if i can sh!t 10+ times/day... when my "natural tendency" would be 1 sh!t every 2 weeks at best  ), then the OxyPowder should work for almost anyone. With that being said, what is your "dosing regimen"? (#of capsules per day and time of day)No *cking joke, when my period started to come back over a year ago and then the year before, I took as many as 25-30 capsules of OxyPowder per day. I do not advise this unless you are very familar with your body. For me, I was completely "regular" (or at least had established a pattern that would produce several consistent [liquid] BM's/day). I KNEW when my period and/or female 'peak time of the cycle' was because suddenly, w/o warning, I would go from several BM's day to NOTHING.Other than that, I was dosing 10-12 capsules per day. This may seem like a lot, but there are no safety issues with this quantity. The average dosage is 5-10 caps/day (at least w/ the old labeling, which had more actives), and one of the FAQ's regarding every day continuous use said that there were no safety concerns (I also verified this with my gastroenterologist, who told me that OxyPowder was far better than any 'script out there for constipation... at least for me).Very shortly after starting with my medication last July (which is an effective an unique suppressor of the female cycle), I achieved the SAME bowel patterns with 5-6 capsules/day than I had with 10-12 capsules/day (my dosage prior to starting the med).Unfortunately the med made little to no difference with my flatulence... (or _trapped_ flatulence issue. Today was perhaps the worst day of my life. I have never experienced so much pain. Mechanically pressure was somewhat effective at forcing the gas out of my system, but the quantity was unhuman...Anyways, it will be interesting to see what you're dosing regimen is like, with regard to the OxyPowder......another consideration is timing. Even prior to studying chronobiology, I 'discovered' (or, experienced first hand, w/o prior knowledge) the power effects of the circadian cycle... and even how to manipulate my circadian rhythms to my advantage; however, for me, I've noticed that the OxyPowder is considerably less effective when I take it in the morning (even on an empty stomach). Night always is most effective (which is actually when the instructions say to take it, if I remember correctly).Well, hope this helps. Sorry for all the shitty grammar/spelling errors and run-on sentences, etc. I been quite sick and trying to work full time and care for my "kid"(=my life) and its been VERY difficult. Don't have time to bother with making everything perfect.


----------



## 15226 (Apr 30, 2007)

Your period sounds a lot like mine. Mine is always 1 week-2 weeks late. And I always get so sick on itttt. Like hardcore. I know IBS can make your periods worse, and your periods can make your IBS worse, but it gets so bad I'm throwing up and passing out. Boooerrrr. I also suffer from bad cramps. I can't really take anything like Naproxen or Ibuprofen since it'll make me even more sick, so all I can really do is take a tylenol, put my rice bag on and hope for the best. I went to the Children's Hospital for my IBS this past summer, and the gastro there had me see the gyno, to rule out stuff like Endometreosis. They did an ultra sound and everything looked okay. The gyno didn't want to put me on any birth control because he thought it might make my IBS symptoms even worse. :\But if your period is that bad, I would consider going and getting checked out just to make sure everything is ok and there's nothing else going on. Good luck. :]


----------

